# MS Access MP3 Database



## Trebor76 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm currently writing an Access based MP3 library database that imports the file location, artist, album and track number of the MP3.  The database is also has a search function and play (in listed or random order) facility using Windows Media Player.  It cannot change (rewrite) the MP3 tags.

Do you think there would be a market for this for around $15AUD?  I realise iTunes if free but I would envisage this application would be open so the user could manipulate or adapt it as they like - either within the application itself or even in Excel (though it's not a true database).  I'm also not an Access developer so it will take me a reasonable amount of time to complete.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Trevor G (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at this website, it has a free download that will search for mp3 music and list them into Excel, it certainly will give you the basis for what you want. One thing to consider for your Database you will be looking to sell this to people who have got Microsoft Access on there PC, many people will have Excel as part of installations and basic packages, so you might be better of considering using Excel.

http://j-walk.com/ss/excel/tips/tip103.htm

Just a note this is for 2003 version as it uses FileSearch which has been removed from 2007 and 2010.


----------



## Trebor76 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback


----------

